# anything that comes close



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i love skylines and it is literally my dream car.. *drools*
in your guys' opinion, is there any other import that comes close to a skyline?? ex.) supra, nsx, silvias, etc


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

VL Turbo Nizmodore (Commodre with Nissan engine).....Aussie made car with a RB20/RB25/RB26/RB30.....has *less weight* than a skyline body, same engine and a backseat  Also accepts without mods, skyline gearboxesand and other drivetrain parts...

From where I come from its a domestic, but in the States it would be classed as a import (heh Australian desgined car....wtf?!? I can see it now...)


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

This info is useless without pics


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

hard choice to make between NSX Type R and GTR 34 M Spec Nur.
i'd take the NSX over most other models of Skylines. but the M Spec Nur is in a world of its own.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i love skylines and it is literally my dream car.. *drools*
> in your guys' opinion, is there any other import that comes close to a skyline?? ex.) supra, nsx, silvias, etc *



skyline's rival is the supra. those who drool for skylines and live in the states, the next bext thing besides gettin a supra there, you can always look to the impreza wrx.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

http://www.axg.net/gg/ct/images/psi-03l/PSI-03Lclosed.jpg


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *VL Turbo Nizmodore (Commodre with Nissan engine).....Aussie made car with a RB20/RB25/RB26/RB30.....has less weight than a skyline body, same engine and a backseat  Also accepts without mods, skyline gearboxesand and other drivetrain parts...
> 
> From where I come from its a domestic, but in the States it would be classed as a import (heh Australian desgined car....wtf?!? I can see it now...) *


wow...that sounds pretty sweet... i looked at the pic and the car doesn't look that bad. is there a newer version of this car and a 2door?? i think australia should start importing these cars to the states.. it is basically same as the skyline...  

GTR M Spec Nur... i have heard that those are THE rarest R34's and make about 350ps (not hp...ps. i don't know how to covert ps into hp..) NSX type R is a sweet car... i personally would take the M Spec over the Type R...

i also drool about nsx's, supra's, rx7's, silvias (s15), lancer evo viii, and wrx sti...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

That version is 16 years old! That was the only version of the Commodore (The VL, there are 14 diffrent versions of Commodres...the current one is the VY) that came out with a Nissan based engine....the base engine was a RB30E (3litre skyline engine) thats why it can accept all the Skyline parts! It also has the same wheel base as the Skyline....and bear in mind the Company that desgined and built it is NOT owned by Nissan...

To bad there was never a 2 door version of the VL....that would hook  Very few VL's were imported to the states....mostly V8 HDT specials.....As I remember one was driven as a daily driver by Clint Eastwood!  Very very very few were made with LHD (less than 20 were exported to the states)

Anyway VL's are very cheap.....I purchased one for my Girlfriend for $3000 AUS ($1500 US) Purchase a RB25DET (Or find one with a RB30ET) drop it strait in and you have a serious weapon on your hands! Nizmodore comes from Combineing Nizmo and Commodore....Its just a nickname like Sil80 (Sileighty for the 180SX/Silvia hybrid)

The lastest version of the Commodore (In 2 door form) is being imported to the US at the moment and is rebadged as the Pontiac GTO! So you import guys over there don't abuse it as a domestic, its a Australian desgined import


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

very nice.. i have seen a preview of the new pontiac gto and it looks pretty sharp.. i wish they would import skylines to us like they do to australia... *sigh* these are times when i wish i lived in japan or australia...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

don't all of us?.. but i'd pick australia or new zealand... if you lived in japan, you would have to learn the language, to say stuff like:



> _gracious pardons, master, but could you sell me another engine?! I f*ked up my skyline again!!!_


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

the M Spec is ultra rare, as they were only limited in production and it came with the factory option of either just being M Spec or with NUR options. 
all pieces were snapped up even before they were rolled out of the factory, although there are places in Japan where you can currently find them being sold with 0 kms, although there is a very HUGE price attached to it.
they don't make 350ps, they still make 280ps, but with better parts like stronger internals and stroger block...blah blah blah, which means you can basically bolt on bigger turbos and stuff and not worry bout the internals.
also, ps = hp...they're the same, kw = about 1.3hp


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

If only they made the RB30 blocks stronger.....*sigh*.......at least there are heaps of them around for cheap when one calls it quits....


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

when the RB30 dies, get a RB26DETT N1 block. in aus they only cost 3k. hahahaha...i'm waiting for my current RB26 to die before i get the N1 block.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

another rare ass skyline is the 400r, now that's a car i drool over, i want one so bad. rb28dett in da house. and niky, learning certain phrases in japanese is simple, however they got ppl that work at auto shops and other places that sell cars who can speak english just for us. they know americans crave for their power.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Is that just a RB26 with a longer stroke? I know Nissan made a RB28 Diesel engine (heh R31 GTD)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmm... a possible diesel racing skyline!? now that would be a dream... taking a kill out on a corvette in a black cloud of smoke and a clackety clack drivetrain!!!

...nice of those mechanics...  now if only my mechanics would learn how to speak english... then maybe my phone bills wouldn't be so high...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *Is that just a RB26 with a longer stroke? I know Nissan made a RB28 Diesel engine (heh R31 GTD) *


the reason why i called it a rb28dett is because i read about the specs and it says 2.8L, so i was just thinking about the rb26dett, only this time it has .2 more liters. see how i did it. i dont know, i just thought it up. if im wrong, oh well, im still calling it a rb28. has anyone heard stories of someone modifying a 400r alittle further than 400hp? just wondering.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

lionel said:


> *the reason why i called it a rb28dett is because i read about the specs and it says 2.8L, so i was just thinking about the rb26dett, only this time it has .2 more liters. see how i did it. i dont know, i just thought it up. if im wrong, oh well, im still calling it a rb28. has anyone heard stories of someone modifying a 400r alittle further than 400hp? just wondering.  *


were you born this stupid or did your mom hit you on the head a lot?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *Is that just a RB26 with a longer stroke? I know Nissan made a RB28 Diesel engine (heh R31 GTD) *


I doubt Nissan made a diesel RB-engine, it would be RD instead. AFAIK, B stands for benzene and D for diesel.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey rb26dett4me, goto the doctor and get those diseases checked.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

> I doubt Nissan made a diesel RB-engine, it would be RD instead. AFAIK, B stands for benzene and D for diesel.


too bad, it would be interesting to see how fast you could make a diesel skyline... i guess it's only the bavarians who are interested in how fast steam boilers can go.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

It does exist.....since Australia is Right hand drive (the only sensible way to drive  ) we get a lot of wierd cars (and engines) from japan that everbody else doesn't know about........for instance I had one American (not having a shot guys) on IRC abuse me saying my RB30E didn't exist (Australia only engine)......

http://www.aurens.or.jp/hp/JOHNDEERE/YG/r31_d.htm

Sorry its in Japenese.....


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Oh and I don't see problem with stroking out a RB26......RB engines seem to respond well to a few extra cc's......

Some people in Australia have stroked RB30's out to 3.6litres.......niiiiiice.....add a positive displacement supercharger and you have a no lag engine with shitloads of low down torque.....infact I'd probably prefer a RB36E with a blower over a RB25DET.....but with the RB25DET you could probably upgrade it real easy to produce big horses.....oh well.....

Hey since all RB engines fit strait into a VL Commodore body with no mods required at all I could produce a Diesel Commodore......

But still on the topic of wierd engine swaps Holden produced a 304ci V8 (Fully Australian designed 4.9 litre engine...was used in international Group A races...one quite a few races against all the other top cars of the period...1986-1989) that uses exactly the same engine mounts as the Skylines take (they were used in the normal V8 VL Commodores)......4.9litre V8 Skyline anybody? Who needs this RB engine trash?..... (I don't belive I just said that....)


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *It does exist.....*


Yes and no. Diesel RB-engines do not exist, it is a RD like I thought.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *Oh and I don't see problem with stroking out a RB26......RB engines seem to respond well to a few extra cc's......*


Longer shafts bend easier...


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> *Oh and I don't see problem with stroking out a RB26......RB engines seem to respond well to a few extra cc's......
> 
> Some people in Australia have stroked RB30's out to 3.6litres.......niiiiiice.....add a positive displacement supercharger and you have a no lag engine with shitloads of low down torque.....infact I'd probably prefer a RB36E with a blower over a RB25DET.....but with the RB25DET you could probably upgrade it real easy to produce big horses.....oh well.....
> 
> ...


Well I think you better not mention it on SDU or skylinesaustralia 

Was that a pushrod engine?

And an RB36 . . . hm . . . RB36DE with RB25DET head, about 11:1 compression, triple sidedraft carbs . . .  

J


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Turbo Charged Diesel engines are virtually the most powerful engine's that exist.

If it does exist.... imagine the power


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

RD....my typo then.....thanks for picking me up on that one Sami!

Yeah whats this fear of Import people of the supercharger?! In my car I have a Toyota SC14 Positive displacement supercharger (off a MR2, on a Nissan engine, through a 75mm Ford throttlebody in a Holden car.....cripes my car is a bitsa!) at 10psi....No lag go!

Anyway if you do a full break down of energy use on Turbos vs Superchargers you'll find that they are about efficient as each other (Turbos are NOT free power for nothing...they take power from your engine aswell, no no rude posts saying its not true!)....So why not? I know, because "Turbo" sound cooler  lol

Now I'll explain....

A supercharger does indeed require power to drive it. The power required is actually mass airflow times boost. You also need to include the extra power required due to efficieny losses in the blower caused by heating of the air above that which occurs because of compression. Also belt drive losses need to be taken into account.

If you do the maths you will probably find between ten and twenty percent of crankshaft power is lost driving the blower in a typical modern street engine.

Now a turbo also requires power to drive it. The power developed by the exhaust turbine is once again mass airflow times boost, plus efficiency losses, plus bearing losses. If your supercharger has 70% adiabatic efficiency, and your turbo runs at about 70% adiabatic efficiency then the actual shaft horsepower required is going to be identical !

But to drive the exhaust turbine there must be a pressure drop across the exhaust housing and turbine wheel. This is basic thermodynamics. you cannot get power out of something without putting power in.

If you have ever measured the pressure drop across the exhaust turbine you will find it will be typically betwwen twice boost pressure, down to the same as boost pressure if you are really lucky.

But how does this extra back pressure in the exhaust manifold effect engine power ? Well again research has been done into this and the results have been published.

Typically an engine looses 1% of crankshaft power for each psi of back pressure in the exhaust manifold. Surprise ! ! you are going to lose about ten to twenty percent of crankshaft power to drive your turbo, exactly the same as that required to drive a supercharger.

Ah but if you loose 1% of power per psi that means at 100psi back pressure you would have no power at all ? Yes indeed.

When the exhaust valve opens there may be roughly about 100psi left in the combustion chamber trying to get out. If there is no exhaust flow, the engine will stop. Hence zero output power.

The myth that superchargers draw power from the crank, and turbos are free power for nothing is just that, a myth.

Thanks Warpspeed from the VLforums...


----------

